# Another new video 11-12-11



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a video of our dive on saturday 11-12-11.
Thanks Haulin' Ash for the invite and ride out, There is not a whole lot of action but the dives were great and we did get to take home a few keepers. forgive the music, most of my music is in itunes so my options are a little limited.

http://vimeo.com/32120799


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Was that the Oriskany?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

LOl...Headshot, that didnt have time to run...nice vid man.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Is that a Gopro? ....if it is you may need to set it to 1080 resolution to get rid of the vignetting in the corners. Looks like you had some fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Great Vid and good shootin!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video and great shot.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Is that a Gopro? ....if it is you may need to set it to 1080 resolution to get rid of the vignetting in the corners. Looks like you had some fun.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I'll turn it up.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Nic Vid. I just bought a GoPro and trying to figure out which way to mount it. It looks like you used the strap that comes with it...if so how do you like it?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I did use the strap but just got a helmet and really like it, the head strap works good but about every dive I would have to put it back on because it would want to come off after a while. If you would just secure the head strap to your mask strap somehow you'll be fine.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonzo said:


> Nic Vid.


I figured I'd post the answer to your pm here so that hopefully we can help others and hopefully have a lot more videos being posted to share during the week while we have to take care of our obligations. 

I use VideoPad for the videos that I've created up to this point, you can get a free 14 day trial online. Just uninstall and reinstall to use it again after 14days.  I purchased a Sony program but it seems a little hard to use, I just need to sit down and see if I figure it out.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I figured I'd post the answer to your pm here so that hopefully we can help others and hopefully have a lot more videos being posted to share during the week while we have to take care of our obligations.
> 
> I use VideoPad for the videos that I've created up to this point, you can get a free 14 day trial online. Just uninstall and reinstall to use it again after 14days.  I purchased a Sony program but it seems a little hard to use, I just need to sit down and see if I figure it out.


Thanks, appreciate the reply. I noticed that you used the stick'em, not sure if you used screws but I read on another post, that they highly recommend using stainless screws to hold the base portion down as the stick'em will eventually come loose. You may have done that, it's just not visible in the pic and figured I would mention it. Thanks again!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice video. I need to check out videopad and get a flat lense. I dont know how those AJ steaks tasted, but they looked good on your post! :yes:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MBT DIVERS had some of the flat lenses last time I was in there, same price as ordering them online.

..Sony Vegas, or one of the other Sony editors will be a bit to learn, but they are easier than some of the other PRO editors. You will really have some power when you learn it. I use Vegas pro 11.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

The AJ was great on the smoker, can't wait to get another one. I've got Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum. 
The flat lens is awesome, I just wish someone would make it out of glass.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I did use countersunk SS screws, I shouldn't have countersunk them quite so deep though, I think if I would o left the screw heads just a tiny bit high the mount would be a little bit tighter. Being that the stickem is contoured and the clip part is flat the camera did some rocking front to back and made a lot of noise.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

where did you get the helmet?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I got it used of off eBay.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/32379404
Just finished this video of the Whitman Tug reef ...edited on Sony Vegas 11 ...new version has a few bugs ....but they usually get those ironed out pretty quick.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that looks really good!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Man that video is awesome. Great quality


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Coolbluestreak,

I had a little time to play around with Videopad the other night and this is what I have come up with. It shows the dive, but the best part is going to be the sound track. 

Here’s a question for anyone. Does Vimeo maintain the quality of the video better than youtube does when you upload to it? This wasn’t shot with a flat lens but the raw video and the un-uploaded, edited video both have much better quality than the final uploaded product. 

I hope you enjoy it. Unfortunately I exhaled right when coolbluestreak took the shot on the AJ (7:20 in the vid). Please keep in mind it is my first attempt at editing a video. I feel bad for posting it on the same thread as a Firefishvideo!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

When I try to click on it the link says "The URL contained a malformed video ID."


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

That's a sweet video Ash! Thanks for posting it. I believe that for whatever reason you will lose some of the quality when you upload to youtube. I dont notice that when uploading to vimeo. 

steve


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Coolbluestreak,

if you google Pete Tide Dive Pensacola its about the third one down under videos.


Thanks Steve. I will try vimeo on the next one.

jeff


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally like Vimeo better for a number of reasons. First being that it is more of a site for amatures and professionals to post thier art....you don't have to wade through the Crap that you do on Youtube. Secondly They don't have the Robotic music cops like Youtube. 
As far as quality goes, I believe Vimeo IS better. Both re-encode the video no matter what format you upload it in. You should read the help articles from both sites to see what format plays best with their encoder. No mater where you post I will NOT look as good as the original, because it has been compressed, and has lost some of the details.
I have a paid subscription to Vimeo because of the added features. I love that I can control where the video is embedded, and whether it can be downloaded or not.....I can even hide it and set a password for viewing!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Haulin' Ash said:


> Coolbluestreak,
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. Unfortunately I exhaled right when coolbluestreak took the shot on the AJ (7:20 in the vid). Please keep in mind it is my first attempt at editing a video. I feel bad for posting it on the same thread as a Firefishvideo!


 You got some cool shots! I really like the end shot of the surface/boat.
You should see some of the crap I shot when I first started.....actually nevermind ....no-one should have to watch that...

....by the way, why is it in 4:3 format instead of 16:9? What resolution are you shooting in? 
.....I think MBT still has a few flat lenses for under $40 ....I don't have a gopro, but it is supposed to really make a big difference in quality (in-focus and sharper).
Cheers!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool vid!
It's amazing what you saw that I didn't, for example: I didn't know where the fish you shot came from, I just looked up and you had it. I had a lot of fun that day, we need to do it again when I get back from WI.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> I personally like Vimeo better for a number of reasons. First being that it is more of a site for amatures and professionals to post thier art....you don't have to wade through the Crap that you do on Youtube. Secondly They don't have the Robotic music cops like Youtube.
> As far as quality goes, I believe Vimeo IS better. Both re-encode the video no matter what format you upload it in. You should read the help articles from both sites to see what format plays best with their encoder. No mater where you post I will NOT look as good as the original, because it has been compressed, and has lost some of the details.
> I have a paid subscription to Vimeo because of the added features. I love that I can control where the video is embedded, and whether it can be downloaded or not.....I can even hide it and set a password for viewing!


....Well....After some experimentation, it seems that YOUTUBE MAY HAVE CAUGHT UP WITH VIMEO. I uploaded the same video to BOTH sites and I can acutally upload in full 1080p to youtube ..... vimeo is 720p. I don't know if its the encoding youtube is using, but the 1080p does look slightly better!
Here are the links to both videos: see what you think......DON'T FORGET TO SWITCH TO 1080P ON THE YOUTUBE PLAYER + FULLSCREEN!
http://vimeo.com/32379404


----------

